# ZENITH WIRE WHEEL RAFFLE #15



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

100 TICKETS $25.00 A TICKET 
PICK YOUR OWN NUMBER 

INSTANT NUMBER PICK WITH PAYMET TO [email protected]

OR MONEYORDER WHEN I RECIEVE I WILL CONTACT YOU THROUGH PM AND YOU CAN CHOOSE YOUR NUMBER 

1ST) 13 INCH OR 14 INCH ZENITH WIRE WHEELS ALL CHROME

2ND) 13 INCH OR 14 INCH ZENITH WIRE WHEELS ALL CHROME

WE WILL HAVE A VIDEO DRAWING AND POST IT ON LAYITLOW WITHIN MINUTES OF THE FINISH 

ALSO ANYONE CAN PLAY AND THE ONLY THING THE WINNER WILL BE REQUIRED TO PAY IS FOR SHIPPING AND COLOR OR GOLD UPGRADES


----------



## CapitalBailBonds (Jun 10, 2008)

Payment sent for 8,13,65,78!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

[email protected]
PUT FOR KEYCHAIN #15


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

i need an address? im gonna send a money order


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

13194 PARAMOUNT BLVD A SOUTH GATE CA 90280


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

Do I have a credit for the last one???


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

thanks for the info JD!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ITS ALL GOOD LETS GET THIS ONE DONE IN A WEEK LIKE OLD TIMES TELL EVERYONE YOU KNOW


----------



## ss62vert (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 6 2008, 11:40 PM~11281501
> *[email protected]
> PUT FOR KEYCHAIN #15
> *


KEYCHAIN #15???? ohhhhh I got it


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 8 2008, 08:54 AM~11292730
> *TTT
> *


NO COLOR OPTIONS ON THIS RAFFLE????


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS+Aug 6 2008, 09:38 PM~11280424-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

I THOUGHT THIS WOULD BE A FAST ONE


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

fuck i'm a broke bastard i just payed rent too. :angry:   
i'll catch the next one :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 11 2008, 07:28 PM~11317321
> *I THOUGHT THIS WOULD BE A FAST ONE
> *


You want another fast one make another $6 raffle for the guys that didn't get a chance to jump on it the 1st time.


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

payment sent for #54 and#57


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

I'd be all over it but i gotta pay some bills first.. :angry:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Aug 11 2008, 10:50 PM~11320746
> *I'd be all over it but i gotta pay some bills first.. :angry:
> *


DAMM BILLS


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

So it will be 2 winners?? or 1 winner 2 sets of rims?? Just want to be clear....


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

2 WINNERS


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 8 2008, 04:43 PM~11296543
> *
> *


I CAN READ HOMIE I JUST DIDN'T SEE THE FIRST AND SECOND PLACE MY BAD!!!!


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 12 2008, 01:26 PM~11325096
> *2 WINNERS
> *


I lilke the anyfuckinway you want them raffles cause I need me some red & gold wheels.
but I'll get in this one too,in a few days.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 12 2008, 12:26 PM~11325096
> *2 WINNERS
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
just wanted it to be clear!!!


----------



## impalamack (Mar 26, 2008)

bump


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

payment sent for 16 and 59 from [email protected]

thanks


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

just was think what if someone buy more t hen one number and both the number drawn gets pulled!! then they get 2 sets!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Aug 12 2008, 11:45 PM~11330624
> *just was think what if someone buy more t hen one number and both the number drawn gets pulled!! then they get 2 sets!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Or one custom color set? :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I'll buy a few more spots soon.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Check out the Sig..... :biggrin: 

I'll add winners club when I win some rims....


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)




----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 13 2008, 10:29 PM~11339715
> *Check out the Sig..... :biggrin:
> 
> I'll add winners club when I win some rims....
> *


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Payment sent for 63, 21 and 45 :biggrin:


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

ttt i think im gonna have to get in on this one


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

TTT for ZENITHS


----------



## ss62vert (Jun 17, 2002)

payment sent for number 74


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Aug 13 2008, 01:45 AM~11330624
> *just was think what if someone buy more t hen one number and both the number drawn gets pulled!! then they get 2 sets!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You need em with all them damn cars you're hoarding, LOL. J/P bro.


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

ttt


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Aug 16 2008, 08:22 AM~11358289
> *You need em with all them damn cars you're hoarding, LOL. J/P bro.
> *


thats right!! i got 2 numbers so they both need to be picked i need 2 sets :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 17 2008, 07:56 AM~11363830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's it I see alot of numbers being sold, why are they not on the board.... :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THERE ALL THERE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Wow this one is going slow....


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 20 2008, 05:23 PM~11396410
> *Wow this one is going slow....
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes: TTT


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 20 2008, 05:23 PM~11396410
> *Wow this one is going slow....
> 
> 
> *


...

payday's (friday) is almost here....I'm sure these guys will buy some more. :biggrin:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

i fucked up and sent u the money with out telling u the numbers...i wanted 58 and 68 iam robs68 and my email is [email protected] thanks


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

thanks...


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 18 2008, 11:04 AM~11372110
> *THERE ALL THERE
> *


Damm I was tripp'n... The board still only had 5 spaces on it untill now...

I refreshed the page and bammm all the numbers show up....

:0


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 21 2008, 11:23 PM~11408716
> *Damm I was tripp'n... The board still only had 5 spaces on it untill now...
> 
> I refreshed the page and bammm  all the numbers show up....
> ...


Wow that was freaky lol


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 21 2008, 11:23 PM~11408716
> *Damm I was tripp'n... The board still only had 5 spaces on it untill now...
> 
> I refreshed the page and bammm  all the numbers show up....
> ...


lol same here..i could only see 6 spaces filled..hit refresh and you can see them lol.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Aug 22 2008, 11:27 AM~11411920
> *lol same here..i could only see 6 spaces filled..hit refresh and you can see them lol.
> *


At least I not the only one!!!.. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

hmmmm


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Come on people that is 12.50 per ticket for 1 set of rims.. Your $25 gets you 2 chances at a set of rims!!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

did i win :biggrin: the nice wire wheels j/k its cool that you do those raffles :thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Hurdy up and BUY! :biggrin:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

come on...$25 bucks...for a set of z's..dam cant wait till these tickets sell... :angry:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

dang this ones moving SLOW come on peeps but some shit!!


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

damm...buy em fuckin tickets all ready


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

join the winners club buy more spots


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

DAMM THIS ONE IS MOVING REAL SLOW


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

shit..what happens "IF" the numbers dont sell?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Aug 31 2008, 07:12 AM~11482681
> *shit..what happens "IF" the numbers dont sell?
> *


 :twak: they allways sell


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

ouch... :tears: why u hit me...dam just a ?  :around:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:0


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S (Jul 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

I'll be back in the game shortly...


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

ZzzzzZZzzzz'zzz


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

hurry up and buy


----------



## CapitalBailBonds (Jun 10, 2008)

T

T

T


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

WHEN IS THE DRAWING


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 5 2008, 07:36 PM~11530802
> *WHEN IS THE DRAWING
> *


after the last ticket is bought :biggrin:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S (Jul 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## LosOriginalesFL (Jul 4, 2004)

ttt
payment sent for 10,25,50,92


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

payment sent for 64 61 and 36


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

payment sent for #'s 46-47


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WOW


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

starting to get better!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 10 2008, 08:01 AM~11565798
> *starting to get better!
> *


NOT REALLY


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Sep 10 2008, 07:20 AM~11565852
> *NOT REALLY
> *


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Saved a little cash... Sign me up for 14 & 38 :biggrin: 
Don't tell my wife..... :0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WE WONT


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

cant win if you dont play :0


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 12 2008, 08:30 PM~11589541
> *cant win if you dont play :0
> *


LOL i've been playing


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

buy more spots :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

buy buy buy!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Damm refresh... Now I see me...


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Payment sent for 2 tickets...

84 & 60



Thanks!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

COME ON PEOPLE BUY BUY BUY WHERE ELSE CAN YOU GET A CHANCE TO PWN SOME RIMS FOR $25 !!!!!

THIS TAKIN FOREVER!!


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 Deuce_@Sep 15 2008, 03:19 PM~11608246
> *Payment sent for 2 tickets...
> 
> 84 & 60
> ...


WHAT NAME WAS YOUR PAYMENT UNDER


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Sep 16 2008, 03:56 PM~11618408
> *WHAT NAME WAS YOUR PAYMENT UNDER
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Payment sent for 56.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Good Luck to Lady Ace


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 18 2008, 08:23 AM~11633514
> *Good Luck to Lady Ace
> *


x2


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Bump


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

PAYMENT SENT FOR NUMBER 53..


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Sep 22 2008, 04:01 PM~11667337
> *PAYMENT SENT FOR NUMBER 53..
> *


NO PAYMENT RECIEVED


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S (Jul 28, 2003)

can you put up an updated board or is it the last one the latest?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S (Jul 28, 2003)

#4 & #87...updating raffle 12 too


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Payment sent for #1....

Let's get this done....


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

RESENT PAYMENT, SORRY ABOUT THAT HOMIE IT SAID IT WENT THREW THE FIRST TIME..


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

WHEN IS THE DRAWING GONNA BE???


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WHEN ALL THE NUMBERS ARE GONE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WHEN ALL THE NUMBERS ARE GONE


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

DAMN THAT COULD TAKE FOREVER THENNN


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Sep 23 2008, 11:42 PM~11682755
> *DAMN THAT COULD TAKE FOREVER THENNN
> *


Do your homework they never take forever


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

WATS THE LONGEST ONE HAS TAKEN


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Sep 23 2008, 11:50 PM~11682806
> *WATS THE LONGEST ONE HAS TAKEN
> *


12 HOURS TO A MONTH

ASK TOON ABOUT THE FREE WHEELS IVE GIVIN AWAY IN RAFFLES


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Sep 23 2008, 10:51 PM~11682811
> *1 HOUR TO A MONTH
> 
> ASK TOON ABOUT THE FREE WHEELS IVE GIVIN AWAY IN RAFFLES
> *


there fixed it for ya......Can't for get the $6 dolla one that shit went like a naked bitch at a car show :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 24 2008, 07:03 PM~11690156
> *there fixed it for ya......Can't for get the $6 dolla one that shit went like a naked bitch at a car show  :biggrin:
> *


YEP GOT THAT RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT

12.50 for a chance at set of rims... Not just any rims...Z's can't beat that one!!! 

You spend more than that on Lunch.....

Fasting is good for you.... and your car....

:biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S (Jul 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

wtf


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S (Jul 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Sep 28 2008, 07:46 AM~11719053
> *wtf
> *


Looking at your sig I know you ain't complaining LOL :biggrin:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S (Jul 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S_@Sep 28 2008, 12:46 PM~11719928
> *Looking at your sig I know you ain't complaining LOL :biggrin:
> *


"Why fake the funk? For $25 you could replace the junk!" - Zenith Raffle #15
nice :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Sep 28 2008, 07:29 PM~11723076
> *"Why fake the funk? For $25 you could replace the junk!" - Zenith Raffle #15
> nice :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

That is classic!!


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S (Jul 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Sep 28 2008, 07:29 PM~11723076
> *"Why fake the funk? For $25 you could replace the junk!" - Zenith Raffle #15
> nice :biggrin:
> *


thats what Lady Ace gon say when she wins :biggrin:


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA (Sep 27, 2008)

payment sent 34 & 93


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 29 2008, 09:16 PM~11734565
> *thats what Lady Ace gon say when she wins  :biggrin:
> *


As long as I win the other Set.... That's Cool


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA (Sep 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Sep 25 2008, 07:05 PM~11699360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin:


----------



## lakewood_253 (Apr 25, 2006)

payment sent for lucky number 11! :biggrin:


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA (Sep 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA (Sep 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Only 52 numbers left!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

ttt to get this one done my fam needs a set :thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

DAMM GAS PRICES


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

Just sent payment, I want #82


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Oct 3 2008, 12:43 AM~11766854
> *Just sent payment, I want #82
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Oct 3 2008, 12:24 PM~11770329
> *:dunno:
> *


Hit refresh, it's there.... :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 3 2008, 05:41 PM~11772370
> *Hit refresh, it's there.... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 2 2008, 10:11 PM~11764629
> *ttt to get this one done my fam needs a set :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Payment sent for 99

99 problems and my rims are one......


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 4 2008, 12:52 AM~11775580
> *Payment sent for 99
> 
> 99 problems and my rims are one......
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 3 2008, 03:41 PM~11772370
> *Hit refresh, it's there.... :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 3 2008, 11:52 PM~11775580
> *Payment sent for 99
> 
> 99 problems and my rims are one......
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

I just found out i'm gonna be a daddy :biggrin: :biggrin: I guess no more raffles for me after this one  I gotta start saving.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Congrats Homie!!!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Oct 7 2008, 04:06 PM~11804222
> *I just found out i'm gonna be a daddy :biggrin:  :biggrin:  I guess no more raffles for me after this one  I gotta start saving.
> *


CONGRATS


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

man this ones been going almost 3 months!! whats takin so long is the ecomemy that bad? hurry up an buy!


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al+Oct 7 2008, 07:42 PM~11806112-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks I appretiate it homies. This will be my firstborn. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Oct 8 2008, 11:39 AM~11811436
> *Thanks I appretiate it homies. This will be my firstborn. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: congrats


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Oct 7 2008, 06:06 PM~11804222
> *I just found out i'm gonna be a daddy :biggrin:  :biggrin:  I guess no more raffles for me after this one  I gotta start saving.
> *


CONGRATS


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Oct 8 2008, 09:39 AM~11811436
> *Thanks I appretiate it homies. This will be my firstborn. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: Congrats homie,God Bless your Familia!


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks to everyone. im excited...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Oct 10 2008, 12:11 AM~11828579
> *Thanks to everyone. im excited...
> *


IVE BEEN EXCITED 9 TIMES AND NUMBER 19 ON THE WAY


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Oct 10 2008, 01:53 AM~11828830
> *IVE BEEN EXCITED 9 TIMES AND NUMBER 19 ON THE WAY
> *


DAMN HOMIE!!!! :0 :0 :0 SKEET SKEET SKEET...


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

payment sent #66


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

congrats....... :cheesy:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

payment sent for 33 & 96


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

ill buy the rest for one set WHAT YALL SAY :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Oct 12 2008, 05:42 PM~11844833
> *ill buy the rest for a chance to win one set WHAT YALL SAY :biggrin:
> *


Fix it for you!!! :biggrin:


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 12 2008, 09:34 PM~11845194
> *Fix it for you!!! :biggrin:
> *


dam we gona have to wait 3 more months


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA (Sep 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S (Jul 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Oct 12 2008, 07:55 PM~11845373
> *dam we gona have to wait 3 more months
> *


Since your avitar shows cash & says baller, I think you're looking for raffle #12 :yes:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

this is the christmas raffle


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA (Sep 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S_@Oct 14 2008, 12:08 AM~11854601
> *Since your avitar shows cash & says baller, I think you're looking for raffle #12 :yes:
> *


ballin on a budget tryin to get my very right


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Oct 14 2008, 06:07 PM~11862758
> *ballin on a budget tryin to get my very right
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA (Sep 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

come on people buy them up!!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

I'm in money sent


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

ttmft

thursday and friday are paydays for most...buy a box or two..


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Oct 16 2008, 06:43 AM~11879038
> *I'm in money sent
> *


ARE YOU THE ONE THAT SENT THE MONEY WITH NOE SCREEN NAME


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Oct 16 2008, 05:34 PM~11885914
> *ARE YOU THE ONE THAT SENT THE MONEY WITH NOE SCREEN NAME
> *


if it wasnt him it was me :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Oct 16 2008, 05:34 PM~11885914
> *ARE YOU THE ONE THAT SENT THE MONEY WITH NOE SCREEN NAME
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
That never gets old!!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Doing my share

Payment sent for 73!!!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

im in i gave everyone a fair chance


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA (Sep 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Oct 16 2008, 07:34 PM~11885914
> *ARE YOU THE ONE THAT SENT THE MONEY WITH NOE SCREEN NAME
> *


yup Square 71 thats me sorry :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:biggrin: come on buy em up i need to wrap this up and put them under my christmas tree


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

payment for 5,9,55,100 sent :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 17 2008, 08:17 AM~11891128
> *im in i gave everyone a fair chance
> *


***** goin for the 3 peat :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 17 2008, 07:22 PM~11898507
> ****** goin for the 3 peat  :biggrin:
> *


my drop needs a new pair of shoes


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

everyones is leavin jd hangin! buy the spots end this so i can roll new rims


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

Free shirt if I buy a square? I'll cash you out too....fuck PayPal! Hey, free advertising.....Zappo gets around you know. :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

oh snap ,where is my shirt ?


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA (Sep 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

I'll take #32. Do you take paypal again? Let me know so i can send my payment right away..


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

whats left ill sell some more


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA (Sep 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

whats the updated list i might buy another sqaure. :0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Oct 18 2008, 09:54 PM~11907026
> *I'll take #32.  Do you take paypal again?  Let me know so i can send my payment right away..
> *




Your payment instruction says:

SEND PAYMENTS TOO [email protected] 

Is that paypal? Let me know, so i can pay..


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Oct 20 2008, 02:43 PM~11919184
> *Your payment instruction says:
> 
> SEND PAYMENTS TOO [email protected]
> ...


yes it is


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

38 more spots


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Payment sent for #39 :biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

Money sent for #24 :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

hurry up and buy more spots and watch me win


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 21 2008, 06:37 AM~11927673
> *hurry up and buy more spots and watch me win
> *


 :no:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

my turn to win :cheesy:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 20 2008, 06:06 PM~11921941
> *38 more spots
> *


I still count 43.. Maybe i need to go back to school.. :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Oct 21 2008, 07:25 PM~11933898
> *I still count 43.. Maybe i need to go back to school.. :biggrin:
> *


Nevermind. i hit refresh and its 36.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Oct 21 2008, 07:25 PM~11933898
> *I still count 43.. Maybe i need to go back to school.. :biggrin:
> *


damn i count 36 lol


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

The word for today is REFRESH....


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

wha numbers are left?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mondo_@Oct 21 2008, 07:44 PM~11934919
> *wha numbers are left?
> *


the most important number is 35 the rest are just stepping stone's


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

payment sent for #32 and #98 :biggrin:


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA (Sep 27, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

to the top for my new christmas wheels


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

What numbers are left and how much?


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

payment sent for 22


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

update please :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@oct 22 2008, 11:31 PM~10557894
> *AND THE WINNER IS
> 
> *


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

ahhh the good old days :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Oct 20 2008, 06:38 PM~11924149
> *Payment sent for #39  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ITS CALLED REFRESH


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Oct 22 2008, 04:30 PM~11944164
> *ITS CALLED REFRESH
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

ttmft


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 21 2008, 07:58 PM~11933546
> *my turn to win  :cheesy:
> *


i think my girl Lady Ace is gonna win :biggrin: she needs them on her cadillac


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

payment sent for #6


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 22 2008, 08:49 PM~11946910
> *i think my girl Lady Ace is gonna win  :biggrin:  she needs them on her cadillac
> *


X2 we need ta start rollin Z's on all the cars :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 22 2008, 09:17 PM~11947244
> *X2 we need ta start rollin Z's on all the cars  :biggrin:
> *


ya i agree i need z's on all my cars


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 22 2008, 11:17 PM~11947244
> *X2 we need ta start rollin Z's on all the cars  :biggrin:
> *


we need Zenith to sponsor the Aces :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 23 2008, 11:08 AM~11950649
> *ya i agree i need z's on all my cars
> *


everybody does :biggrin:


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

Payment sent for #67,Thanks JD


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 23 2008, 06:52 PM~11956586
> *we need Zenith to sponsor the Aces :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin: wuts wit it JD


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 23 2008, 11:44 PM~11958615
> *x2 :biggrin:  wuts wit it JD
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 23 2008, 07:52 PM~11956586
> *we need Zenith to sponsor the Aces :biggrin:
> *


DONT TAKE IT THE WRONG WAY BUT YOU GOTTA BUY WHEELS BEFORE I CAN SPONSER WHEELS


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Oct 24 2008, 12:56 AM~11959205
> *DONT TAKE IT THE WRONG WAY BUT YOU GOTTA BUY WHEELS BEFORE I CAN SPONSER WHEELS
> 
> *


  working on it


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

32 to go, lets go!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

TTT


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

come on people lets end this thing :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

OK here is a thought.....

Spend $25 to make $500 or more....

If you don't need rims, you can make some serious bank selling the rims you win!!!

Think about it...... :cheesy:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

damn its takin a min to get this one done, Imma have ta get back in if it dont go ahead an fill up then I'll be like 41Chev :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

how do i pay? How much? whats what??? whats the deal? who? what? where? when?.....and I know why! CUZ I NEED SOME DAMN RIMS!!!!!


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

LOL!


----------



## 81 lac (Apr 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HEX48_@Oct 27 2008, 10:57 AM~11982855
> *how do i pay? How much? whats what??? whats the deal? who? what? where? when?.....and I know why! CUZ I NEED SOME DAMN RIMS!!!!!
> *


go to page 1 and get some :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> 100 TICKETS $25.00 A TICKET
> PICK YOUR OWN NUMBER
> 
> INSTANT NUMBER PICK WITH PAYMET TO [email protected]
> ...


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Oh NO!! There all gone..... :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 27 2008, 07:00 PM~11988925
> *Oh NO!! There all gone..... :0
> *


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

>


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> >
> 
> 
> 
> when is the raffle?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 28 2008, 09:28 AM~11994205
> *when is the raffle?
> *


when the squares sell out :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 28 2008, 09:49 AM~11994400
> *we the squares sell out :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Prez of the I (Sep 3, 2005)

> >
> 
> 
> Gotcha dogg.


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

come on guys lets finish this up! I got 2 squares might buy another one! :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

DAMN NEAR 3 MONTHS ALREADY .WTF :angry:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Oct 29 2008, 09:45 AM~12004546
> *TTT
> *


payment sent for #79 :thumbsup: 
t
t
t


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

MONEY SENT FOR #'S- 51 AND 80


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

hey homie did you get my payment for #67?


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

:biggrin: TTT FOR 25 DOLLAR WHEELS


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Oct 29 2008, 09:02 PM~12010713
> *hey homie did you get my payment for #67?
> *


IT LOOKS LIKE YOUR NAME IS ON 67. GO BACK TO PAGE 16 :thumbsup: 
T
T
T


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

damn it,now I know what refresh is for :banghead:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Oct 29 2008, 09:19 PM~12010915
> *damn it,now I know what refresh is for :banghead:
> *


LOL :biggrin:


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

got a 48 chevy today so payment sent for #48 for good luck its gona need some Zs to


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

only 26 to go!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

REFRESH REFRESH IF YOU DONT SEE THE NUMBERS


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

there is is 15 bajillion fuckin' people on lil and we can't get 26 more to buy a fuckin 25 dollar ticket. come on big ballas what the fuck?!?!?!








t
t
t


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Oct 30 2008, 02:04 PM~12016760
> *there is is 15 bajillion fuckin' people on lil and we can't get 26 more to buy a fuckin 25 dollar ticket. come on big ballas what the fuck?!?!?!
> 
> 
> ...


NO PICS OF MY STASH


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Oct 30 2008, 02:09 PM~12016806
> *NO PICS OF MY STASH
> *


forreal :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

I WISH


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

how do I send money on paypal for a ticket... you got a link or somthing?


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Oct 30 2008, 03:35 PM~12018574
> *how do I send money on paypal for a ticket... you got a link or somthing?
> *


its [email protected]


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Cool ill probably grab a ticket tommorrow


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

Just paid for #26


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

Just paid for #97


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

TTT for some ZZZzzzzZZZZzzzzzZZZZZzzzzz's


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

SOMEONE FUCKED UP THE PAYPAL AGAIN SO NO PAYPAL PAYMNETS UNTIL FURTER NOTICE 
THANKS ALOT HATERS


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Nov 1 2008, 02:44 PM~12033532
> *SOMEONE FUCKED UP THE PAYPAL AGAIN SO NO PAYPAL PAYMNETS UNTIL FURTER NOTICE
> THANKS ALOT HATERS
> *


that sucks 
just pull a neme and give only 1 set of wheels instead of finishing and giving 2 sets


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THAT SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD IDEA


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Nov 1 2008, 01:39 PM~12034131
> *THAT SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD IDEA
> *


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Nov 1 2008, 04:39 PM~12034131
> *THAT SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD IDEA
> *


lets do it i am ready for my 2nd set of free z's :biggrin:


----------



## Prez of the I (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Nov 1 2008, 12:44 PM~12033532
> *SOMEONE FUCKED UP THE PAYPAL AGAIN SO NO PAYPAL PAYMNETS UNTIL FURTER NOTICE
> THANKS ALOT HATERS
> *


What we gonna do now 
:dunno:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S (Jul 28, 2003)

YA'LL CRAZY...WE'RE 24 SQUARES AWAY FROM FINISHING THIS THING...DO THE MATH...IF ALL YA'LL READY TO TURN IT INTO A RAFFLE FOR ONLY 1 SET THEN LET ME KNOW & I'LL PAY THE 600 FOR THE SECOND SET...THAT'S ALL THAT'S LEFT...$600...I GOT HALF THAT TIED UP IN #12...PATIENCE :nicoderm:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Nov 1 2008, 05:24 PM~12034655
> *What we gonna do now
> :dunno:
> *


P.M. FOR PAYMENT INSTRUCTIONS 

THIS IS THE SECOND TIME SOMEONE SCREWED IT UO


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

we all have a better chance of winning with only 75 sold vs 100 
and maybe he will throw in free powder coat or other upgrades


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

IM DOWN YALL MAKE THE DECISION


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S (Jul 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Nov 1 2008, 07:59 PM~12035470
> *we all have a better chance of winning with only 75 sold vs 100
> and  maybe he will throw in free powder coat or other upgrades
> *


The stats:
1 in 75 = 1.3% chance of winning
2 in 100 = 2% chance of winning

Of course, numbers can do whatever you want them to do. The real percentage is 50% cause you either win or you don't.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S_@Nov 1 2008, 05:53 PM~12035435
> *YA'LL CRAZY...WE'RE 24 SQUARES AWAY FROM FINISHING THIS THING...DO THE MATH...IF ALL YA'LL READY TO TURN IT INTO A RAFFLE FOR ONLY 1 SET THEN LET ME KNOW & I'LL PAY THE 600 FOR THE SECOND SET...THAT'S ALL THAT'S LEFT...$600...I GOT HALF THAT TIED UP IN #12...PATIENCE  :nicoderm:
> *


X2


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Oct 12 2008, 08:42 PM~11844833
> *ill buy the rest for one set WHAT YALL SAY :biggrin:
> *


i said id buy the rest on the rest for one set 5 pages back every one said no ill wait


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS+Nov 1 2008, 12:44 PM~12033532-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i would rather see 2 winners or 1 winner of 2 sets if they bought more then one number. but if its only one might as well be me :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 1 2008, 10:33 PM~12036813
> *damn thats fucked up!
> i would rather see 2 winners or 1 winner of 2 sets if they bought more then one number. but if its only one might as well be me  :biggrin:
> *


 I agree don't change it, lets just get this one done...

What the hell happen, did someone cry to Paypal again????

Let just change the email address and keep the keychain cover....


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA (Sep 27, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Nov 1 2008, 12:44 PM~12033532
> *SOMEONE FUCKED UP THE PAYPAL AGAIN SO NO PAYPAL PAYMNETS UNTIL FURTER NOTICE
> THANKS ALOT HATERS
> *


can't anybody read and follow instructions,wtf,tells you what to do page 1 :dunno:,I'm only one vote here,but keep it going and accept credit or debit card payments only?


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Nov 2 2008, 10:27 AM~12038777
> *can't anybody read and follow instructions,wtf,tells you what to do page 1  :dunno:,I'm only one vote here,but keep it going and accept credit or debit card payments only?
> *


prob some noob or some illiterate mofo that cant read and dont deserve a set of Z`s anyway!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

I'll buy some more today. Hit me with payment detail JD. Oh yeah got the shirts and they look good! Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Money sent for 83 & 49


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Payment sent for 52.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Bizzump for Zenith´s!


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

payment sent for #18


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA (Sep 27, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

I need some rims by spring!! Either I'm gettin a set of "Z's" for FREE or I'm payin... Either way, I gotta do somethin...


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Nov 3 2008, 09:37 PM~12052516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You have sent $50.00 USD to [email protected].

37 & 95 Sold! hno: :biggrin: You can draw both my numbers, I wouldnt be mad :wave:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> I GUESS YOU DIDNT SEE THIS DID YOU


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Nov 4 2008, 03:24 PM~12059086
> *You have sent $50.00 USD to [email protected].
> 
> 37 & 95 Sold!  hno: :biggrin: You can draw both my numbers, I wouldnt be mad :wave:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> > I GUESS YOU DIDNT SEE THIS DID YOU</span>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

18 more till i get my new rims :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

18 more till I get my new rims too! :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Oct 29 2008, 09:19 PM~12010915
> *damn it,now I know what refresh is for :banghead:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Nov 5 2008, 02:53 PM~12071501
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0 :banghead: Damn, that has never happened before! Thought that button was just to see new posts. Thanks :worship:


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Nov 5 2008, 12:48 PM~12071466
> *18 more till I get my new rims too! :biggrin:
> *


me too!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

T
T
M
F
T


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Payment sent for 43.. Lets get this over with..


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Nov 6 2008, 11:56 AM~12080048
> *Payment sent for 43.. Lets get this over with..
> *


x2


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

lets get it done payment sent for #28 & #70


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

15 LEFT


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Nov 7 2008, 11:35 AM~12089451
> *15 LEFT
> *


so close to my new set of rims hno:


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA (Sep 27, 2008)

maybe they will be mine this time :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Nov 7 2008, 11:09 AM~12090272
> *so close to kandychromegsxr's new set of rims hno:
> *


fixed it for ya :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Nov 7 2008, 11:09 AM~12090272
> *so close to my new set of rims hno:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

TTT for my new ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ's :cheesy:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

these aren't triple golds :biggrin: *I* needs some new z's








:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

LOL


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

payment sent for 15 and 42


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

payment sent for 40, 12 and 94


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

only 11 left
lets finish this today


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Nov 9 2008, 01:04 PM~12105134
> *only 11 left
> lets finish this  today
> *


X100000000000000 I need my new Z's!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

them are mine :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 9 2008, 02:41 PM~12105590
> *them are mine :biggrin:
> *


Havnt you won enough raffles fool? LOL


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Nov 9 2008, 02:04 PM~12105134
> *only 11 left
> lets finish this  today
> *


Only 11 left on the baller raffle too! I wish we could finish that today too! :cheesy:


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

guess not tonight


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

C'mon guys! 






I really need to be sporting one of these signatures. :wave: :biggrin: 


PROUD MEMBER OF THE ZENITH WINNERS CLUB

Proud member of the Zenith's winners club!!!


----------



## 86supremecutty (Oct 15, 2008)

waiting for an email reply for payment methods to buy mine


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 86supremecutty_@Nov 10 2008, 02:48 PM~12114044
> *waiting for an email reply for payment methods to buy mine
> *


Cool. We'll just need you to buy 11 though  :biggrin:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S (Jul 28, 2003)

why does everyone keep saying 11 and not 10, my math off or what? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S_@Nov 10 2008, 06:02 PM~12116619
> *why does everyone keep saying 11 and not 10, my math off or what? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


It looks like 10 to me.... :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Nov 9 2008, 12:46 PM~12105060
> *payment sent for 40, 12 and 94
> *


PAYMENT REFUNDED


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## 86supremecutty (Oct 15, 2008)

so what numbers are left??


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Damn this raffle started aug 8th and it still aint full?? How much longer is this goin on?

I see u purple haze, trying to win a legit raffle? :biggrin: We wouldnt have to be looking for wheels still if some people werent fake ass buisness boys :angry: 

Damn i might have to get in this since its almost full.... I got a nice ass low sittin on stocks


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

payment re sent to right email for 40, 12, 94


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Ok 1 more 81 to go...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

REFRESH


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

pm me the payment method


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

come on stop playin and spend your pay check


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

After this we need another $6 raffle :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Nov 11 2008, 09:31 AM~12122866
> *After this we need another $6 raffle :biggrin:
> *


HELL NO SALES ARE TOO SLOW


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S (Jul 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 11 2008, 01:16 AM~12121712
> *come on stop playin and spend your pay check
> *


You're not going to buy #41?


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin: come on!!! let's get this over!!! stop the talk and buy the last 8!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

ttt :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: bitches


----------



## 86supremecutty (Oct 15, 2008)

payment sent for #91


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

all most :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

shit i didnt put any info cuz im a newbie :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

A few left till someone wins some ZZZZZ'z :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

8 to go


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy BUY buy Buy BUY buy Buy BUY :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 11 2008, 09:44 PM~12131099
> *8 to go
> *


nope 6... Refresh....


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

6 it is..


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

money sent for 19 and 89


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

*4*


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA (Sep 27, 2008)

:biggrin: maybe a winner by 2morrow


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

maybe even tonight..


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PORT_CITY_RYDA_@Nov 11 2008, 09:12 PM~12131544
> *:biggrin: maybe a winner by 2morrow
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

NOPE EVEN IF IT ENDS TONITE I WONT BE ABLE TO DO THE DRAWING UNTIL TOMORROW NIGHT GOT A VIDEO SHOOT AT 6AM AND NEED MY BEAUTY SLEEP :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 86supremecutty_@Nov 11 2008, 09:08 PM~12130545
> *payment sent for #91
> *


was the payment sent? If not ill take 91. It was a good year :biggrin:


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA (Sep 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Nov 12 2008, 12:15 AM~12131604
> *NOPE EVEN IF IT ENDS TONITE I WONT BE ABLE TO DO THE DRAWING UNTIL TOMORROW NIGHT GOT A VIDEO SHOOT AT 6AM AND NEED MY BEAUTY SLEEP :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Nov 11 2008, 09:15 PM~12131604
> *NOPE EVEN IF IT ENDS TONITE I WONT BE ABLE TO DO THE DRAWING UNTIL TOMORROW NIGHT GOT A VIDEO SHOOT AT 6AM AND NEED MY BEAUTY SLEEP :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Nov 12 2008, 12:15 AM~12131604
> *NOPE EVEN IF IT ENDS TONITE I WONT BE ABLE TO DO THE DRAWING UNTIL TOMORROW NIGHT GOT A VIDEO SHOOT AT 6AM AND NEED MY BEAUTY SLEEP :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


diva........ :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

money sent for #41


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA (Sep 27, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

payment sent for #2
3 TO GO!!!


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

TTT


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

payment sent #81


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Well since I sent the payment for #81 i come back in and 81 is taken, so give me #3 instead if I cant have #81


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

so that should leave 2 to go....


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

:0 dammm........almost done :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

all take 14x7 standards cross laced all chrome  :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Im upgrayedd-ing if I get em. One chance at new Z's then they need to be customized :thumbsup:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

72 cross laced spokes chrome 14s :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

ya all make a note on all your wishes and save thm for the next raffle :biggrin: :0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

HEAR WE GO AGAIN I HAVE PAYMENTS WITH NO NAMES AND NUMBERS 

IF YOU DONT SEE YOUR NUMBER OR NAME YOU HAVETILL TOMORROW MORNING TO GET THIS SHIT STRAIGHT


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

can't take the waiting hno:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

hno: can't wait


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Nov 12 2008, 06:15 PM~12138949
> *HEAR WE GO AGAIN I HAVE PAYMENTS WITH NO NAMES AND NUMBERS
> 
> IF YOU DONT SEE YOUR NUMBER OR NAME YOU HAVETILL TOMORROW MORNING TO GET THIS SHIT STRAIGHT
> *


Multiple payments.... This never gets old..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :dunno: :dunno: :rofl: :scrutinize:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Nov 12 2008, 06:57 PM~12139440
> *hno: can't wait
> *


here's ya winner right here JD :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Bump.... hno:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

CHECK YOUR PAYPAL IF YOU DONT SEE YOUR NAME ON THE LIST 

I REFUNDED 3 PAYMENTS TODAY THAT PAYED THE WRONG ACCOUNT


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

whats the right account?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 6 2008, 11:38 PM~11280424
> *100 TICKETS $25.00 A TICKET
> PICK YOUR OWN NUMBER
> 
> ...


I copied and pasted this address on my paypal payment, and Im doing something wrong? Guess if you want my money and want this thing ended yall will let me know whats the deal

edit
K got the right address, I went through most of the pages and didnt see this update. 24pages is rough to go through to find one little post ya know.


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

I'll buy another ticket to get this going :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> > SOMEONE FUCKED UP THE PAYPAL AGAIN SO NO PAYPAL PAYMNETS UNTIL FURTER NOTICE
> > THANKS ALOT HATERS[
> > P.M. FOR PAYMENT INSTRUCTIONS


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

man fucc


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 12 2008, 10:41 PM~12141315
> *man fucc
> *


HOW DO YOU THINK I FEEL I HAVE TO GO TREW ALL THE PAYMENTS AGAIN TO FIX THIS

NEXT RAFFLE NO PAYMENTS WILL BE EXCEPTED


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA (Sep 27, 2008)

well damn, i thought we would have a winner tonight


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

its robs68 :0


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

GL errbody come on an join the owners circle its nice over here :biggrin: 


with a BIG GL to my sista :thumbsup:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

Damn I was glued to this topic for like an hour last night. Hopefully today


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

good luck man we need more Z's in miltown... 

i just found some 14x6 xlace's for my 64 galaxie


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

just sent payment for 91..hopefully we can get this done tonite :biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

We getting any closer to ending this the antisapation is killing me


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

Stop sending me payments


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Nov 13 2008, 12:35 PM~12146461
> *Stop sending me payments
> *


LOL


----------



## 86supremecutty (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Nov 12 2008, 01:16 AM~12131610
> *was the payment sent? If not ill take 91. It was a good year :biggrin:
> *


Yeah i sent the payment but my name is not appearing on the grid so i don't know what the problem is...???


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

I'm not close to my computer I'm on my blackberry so I can't update anything also had you allready payed for that number and then got refunded or did you just send payment thinkin that was the last number left


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

i think i put #91..i meant to put #90..can you change that or put it to the last number if any are left..


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

There hasent been any numbers avalible for 2 days were waiting on some people to clear up there payments save your money for raffle 16


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Nov 13 2008, 03:57 PM~12146643
> *There hasent been any numbers avalible for 2 days were waiting on some people to clear up there payments save your money for raffle 16
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

or buy some in the baller raffle. 11 spots still open!


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Nov 13 2008, 03:48 PM~12147761
> *or buy some in the baller raffle. 11 spots still open!
> *


I couldnt take it anymore lol..i entered a few..i said piss on it and bought a set. :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

when is the drawing


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

end this shit already dam..........i gotta goto school


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

HERE WE GO AGAIN MORE DELAYS ALL THESE NUMBERS WITH NO RED DOT HAVE NO NAME OR NUMBER IN THERE PAYMENT 
PM ME WITH YOUR PAYPAL ADDRESS AND NUMBER CHOICES SO WE CAN GET THIS GOING


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS+Nov 12 2008, 10:43 PM~12141340-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wasnt me so feel free to pull one of my numbers come drawing time! :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

NOW I GOT PEOPLE PM ING ME COMPLAINING HOW DO YOU THINK I FEEL I GET PM'S EMAILS PHONE CALLS TEXT WHEN ITS SO SIMPLE SEND MONEY PUT SCREEN NAME AND NUMBER CHOICE PERIOD


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

fucking idiots.........you need to write in spanish jd...these chunts... :angry:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 13 2008, 08:10 PM~12150088
> *fucking idiots.........you need to write in spanish jd...these chunts... :angry:
> *


THATS WRONG :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Nov 13 2008, 06:50 PM~12149335
> *HERE WE GO AGAIN MORE DELAYS ALL THESE NUMBERS WITH NO RED DOT HAVE NO NAME OR NUMBER IN THERE PAYMENT
> PM ME WITH YOUR PAYPAL ADDRESS AND NUMBER CHOICES SO WE CAN GET THIS GOING
> 
> ...


pic no good


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Nov 12 2008, 09:43 PM~12141340
> *NEXT RAFFLE NO PAYMENTS WILL BE EXCEPTED
> *


So with no payments, does that mean it will be free... :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Nov 13 2008, 08:58 PM~12150636
> *pic no good
> *


WHAT PICS NO GOOD


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

IF YOU CANT SEE PRESS REFRESH

AND I NEED NAMES NOT EMAIL ADDRESS


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Nov 13 2008, 09:00 PM~12150660
> *WHAT PICS NO GOOD
> *


whatever one has the red dots is not showing up


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Nov 13 2008, 09:02 PM~12150680
> *whatever one has the red dots is not showing up
> *


RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Nov 13 2008, 09:03 PM~12150691
> *RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> *


still not working maybe just my comp. is anyone else able to see it????? :angry: refresh still not making it come up


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Nov 13 2008, 09:04 PM~12150703
> *still not working maybe just my comp. is anyone else able to see it????? :angry:
> *


HOW ABOUT YOU JUST WORRY ABOUT ANSWERING THE PM AND WILL GET THIS SHIT STRAIGHT I NEED NAMES NOT EMAIL ADDRESSES


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Nov 13 2008, 09:05 PM~12150719
> *HOW ABOUT YOU JUST WORRY ABOUT ANSWERING THE PM AND WILL GET THIS SHIT STRAIGHT I NEED NAMES NOT EMAIL ADDRESSES
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS+Nov 13 2008, 06:58 PM~12149966-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

fucking retards man...how hard is it to paypal 25 dollars!!!!! he made the instructions EASY!!!!!!


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 13 2008, 09:13 PM~12150805
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> fucking retards man...how hard is it to paypal 25 dollars!!!!!  he made the instructions EASY!!!!!!
> *


a fuckin moron could do it. i thought. :twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

will this be over tonight???


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

OKAY I NEED FEEDBACK FOR #16 I NEED THE SALES TO KEEP GOING BUT PAYPAL KEEPS FUCKIN ME SO I HAVE A FEW IDEAS
ONE SEND MONEY ORDER OR CHECK AND PICK NUMBERS WHEN RECIEVED 
TWO BANK OF AMERICA BANK DEPOSIT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Nov 13 2008, 09:19 PM~12150880
> *will this be over tonight???
> *


WAITING ON THESE GUYS


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Nov 13 2008, 07:20 PM~12150897
> *OKAY I NEED FEEDBACK FOR #16 I NEED THE SALES TO KEEP GOING BUT PAYPAL KEEPS FUCKIN ME SO I HAVE A FEW IDEAS
> ONE SEND MONEY ORDER OR CHECK AND PICK NUMBERS WHEN RECIEVED
> TWO BANK OF AMERICA BANK  DEPOSIT
> *


or how about -if check or money order sent...send numbers along with those payments :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Have you wife or someone open a personal paypal account for temp...

Just to get this done tonght...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Mondo_@Nov 13 2008, 09:23 PM~12150927
> *or how about -if check or money order sent...send numbers along with those payments :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


YEP


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Nov 13 2008, 09:26 PM~12150955
> *Have you wife or someone open a personal paypal account for temp...
> 
> Just to get this done tonght...
> *


WE HAVE ONE ALLREADY


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mondo_@Nov 13 2008, 08:23 PM~12150927
> *or how about -if check or money order sent...send numbers along with those payments :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


then you'll have conflicts of people pickin same #s,then JD would have to deal with all that,how about send MO only,with checks JD would have to wait for checks to clear,then once MO is recieved then JD could post or pm you,then you post and pm you #s


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Nov 13 2008, 07:45 PM~12151207
> *then you'll have conflicts of people pickin same #s,then JD would have to deal with all that,how about send MO only,with checks JD would have to wait for checks to clear,then once MO is recieved then JD could post or pm you,then you post and pm you #s
> *


thats true!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

HERES WHAT I CAN DO SEND CHECK OR MO PM ME YOUR NUMBER CHOICES I WILL POST THEM LIKE THE PAYPAL PAYMENT WHEN I RECIEVE I WILL MARK THE NUMBERS AGAIN 
BUT WITH THE BANK DEPOSIT IT WILL BE INSTANT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S (Jul 28, 2003)

or just don't pick a number....if you're the first one to pay your #1, second you're #2 and so forth...keep it simple


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

OR INCLUDE THE PAYPAL FEE AND ILL TAKE THAT PAYMENT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

$25 =$1.03 
$50 =$1.75
$100=$3.20


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Nov 13 2008, 08:49 PM~12151271
> *OR INCLUDE THE PAYPAL FEE AND ILL TAKE THAT PAYMENT
> *


hell I'd pay the fee,but you still gonna have morons that will still f*ck up?


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

if you wear a helmet you cant play :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Nov 13 2008, 11:13 PM~12151642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This kids special day might be tomorrow when he gets to pick out his matching green Z's :0 :twak:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

I DONT LIKE PUTTING PEOPLE ON BLAST BUT THIS PM PISSED ME OFF 
AND TO TOP IT OFF HIS PICK WAS FIXED RIGHT AWAY I DIDNT FUCK THE GAME UP THE PLAYERS DID

Looks like on the second payment I made to you, to your other paypal address I did not include my layitlow name. I realized that and couldnt change it, thats why immediately after I sent the payment I also emailed you and PM'd you with full information. If you hold this against me and intend to not give me an equal chance at winning then I would like my money refunded. If not I look forward to being able to win a set of Z's and having them customized to my taste.
AGAIN I apoligize


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

sO YEAH WHEN ARE WE HAVING THE RAFFLE, AM GETTIN TIRED OF CHECKING EVERY NIGHT... AND NOTHING... iF I HAD A LIL EXTRA "MULA" I WOULD OF PURCHASE A SET LONG TIME AGO...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S (Jul 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 13 2008, 08:10 PM~12150088
> *fucking idiots.........you need to write in spanish jd...these chunts... :angry:
> *



Is it just me or you don't have a dot in 58 & 68? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 13 2008, 09:10 PM~12150088
> *fucking idiots.........you need to write in spanish jd...these chunts... :angry:
> *


 :uh: coming from the guy with no red dot


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

I HOPE WE GET THIS DONE SO WE CAN GET 16 GOING


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S_@Nov 13 2008, 11:56 PM~12152263
> *Is it just me or you don't have a dot in 58 & 68?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: x2


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

:biggrin: damn jus this guy needs to respond so we can get this done!!!!


----------



## OBNOXIOUS93 (Oct 26, 2008)

fuk i cant logn to my other account since i dont got the symbol in my phone im clo grumpy ill send u a pic of my id if u dont believe me


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

HEY IM JUST WAITIN ON THESE OTHER PEOPLE TO RESPOND I JUST NEED THE NAME ON THE PAYPAL ACCOUNT AND WE CAN GET THIS DONE


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

thought I included my info I'm retarded sorry guys :twak:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Nov 14 2008, 01:01 AM~12152326
> *I HOPE WE GET THIS DONE SO WE CAN GET 16 GOING
> *


F' SHO... I need to either get my FREE set or PAY for one.. So either way, you're the winner!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Nov 14 2008, 11:42 AM~12156048
> *F' SHO...  I need to either get my FREE set or PAY for one.. So either way, you're the winner!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HEY I STILL NEED YOUR NAME AS WELL


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Nov 14 2008, 01:49 PM~12156110
> *HEY I STILL NEED YOUR NAME AS WELL
> *


Info PM'd... You have all my info... My #'s are 84 and 60 (U have em on the board)


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Nov 14 2008, 12:54 PM~12156746
> *Info PM'd...  You have all my info...  My #'s are 84 and 60 (U have em on the board)
> *


COOL YOURGOOD


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

DRAWING WILL BE TONITE AT 7PM MY TIME


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Nov 14 2008, 12:29 PM~12157659
> *DRAWING WILL BE TONITE AT 7PM MY TIME
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

:0


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S (Jul 28, 2003)

> WE WILL HAVE A VIDEO DRAWING AND POST IT ON LAYITLOW WITHIN MINUTES OF THE FINISH
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

HELL YEAH.....ILL HAVE TO WAIT.........GOT THE CHEECH AND CHONG CONCERT TONIGHT.... :0 I HOPE I WIN.... :angry:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S_@Nov 14 2008, 06:00 PM~12159271
> *:biggrin: just kidding I ain't trippin'
> *


WHEN EVERYONE PUTS THE PROPER INFO :biggrin:


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 14 2008, 08:01 PM~12159281
> *HELL YEAH.....ILL HAVE TO WAIT.........GOT THE CHEECH AND CHONG CONCERT TONIGHT.... :0 I HOPE I WIN.... :angry:
> *


ive ben thankin about building a cheech and chong 64 anybody gots some cragars for sale :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

When's the drawing going down???
Did everyone send you there info JD?


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Nov 14 2008, 12:29 PM~12157659
> *DRAWING WILL BE TONITE AT 7PM MY TIME
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

I want my ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ's :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Me too!


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :barf:


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

me 3


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Nov 14 2008, 10:12 PM~12160970
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :barf:
> *


x2


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

AND THE WINNER IS


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Nov 14 2008, 09:13 PM~12160981
> *AND THE WINNER IS
> 
> 
> *


Man i dont ever win shit! LOL Congrats to the winner!! Hope I win the second set :cheesy:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

who is 2nd


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

dammit :buttkick:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

SORRY BATTERY DIED


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S (Jul 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Nov 14 2008, 09:16 PM~12161011
> *Congrats!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Appreciate it...Today was a good day LOL


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S_@Nov 14 2008, 07:25 PM~12161081
> *Appreciate it...Today was a good day LOL
> *


Welcome to the winner's club.


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S (Jul 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Nov 14 2008, 09:21 PM~12161052
> *SORRY BATTERY DIED
> *


Per Vegas Rules:

If said battery dies then the winner of the first set shall be said winner of the second set by default and prize of the second set will then be awarded to prize winner of the first set.

I don't make this shit up LOL...just kidding...good luck ya'll (and my other numbers)


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S (Jul 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Nov 14 2008, 09:28 PM~12161098
> *Welcome to the winner's club.
> *


Appreciate it...now who wants to by some brand new chinas LOL


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S_@Nov 14 2008, 10:28 PM~12161105
> *Per Vegas Rules:
> 
> If said battery dies then the winner of the first set shall be said winner of the second set by default and prize of the second set will then be awarded to prize winner of the first set.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: If now you can pass em over here :biggrin:


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Nov 14 2008, 11:21 PM~12161052
> *SORRY BATTERY DIED
> *


will trade new battery for some zs :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

AND THE WINNER IS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WINNERS PM ME YOUR INFO AND EXACTLY HOW YOU WANT YOUR WHEELS AND AGAIN THANKS FOR PLAYING AND FOR THE SUPPORT


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Nov 14 2008, 09:42 PM~12161200
> *AND THE WINNER IS
> 
> *


81. OH WELL I'LL HAVE TO GET THE 16TH RAFFLE


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Damn I picked 81 cuz of my birthdate and sent the money then went back and refreshed and it was already chosen. I had the right method I guess just not quick enough, congrats


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

Congrats to the winners.


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

LOOKS LIKE GOD WAS LOOKING OUT FOR G2G :biggrin: CONGRATS BROTHER!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

man fucc


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA (Sep 27, 2008)

WELL ON TO #16

CONGRATS TO THE WINNERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

THANK YOU JESUS... JD also :biggrin: 

I have come back and forth about 6X to make sure I am seeing it right, I'm in shock!!

WOW!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Nov 14 2008, 08:49 PM~12161250
> *LOOKS LIKE GOD WAS LOOKING OUT FOR G2G :biggrin:  CONGRATS BROTHER!
> *


Thanks Brother!!!


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Congrats brothas...


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks All


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

I thought 2nd # was 18 upside down :banghead: damnit didn't win again lol,anyways congrats to the winners!


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

uffin: 
Shit i got to start playin them raffles!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## sypher (Jan 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sypher_@Jan 28 2009, 07:30 PM~12841294
> *TTT
> *


 :uh: this has been over since 11/14/08 why would you bump it up. I'm confused.


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Jan 28 2009, 07:33 PM~12841327
> *:uh: this has been over since 11/14/08 why would you bump it up. I'm confused.
> *


oh i know why.................
sypher 

New Member

Posts: 17
Joined: Jan 2009
:uh: 

:twak:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S (Jul 28, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Hoping that means my time is near :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S_@Feb 18 2009, 10:53 PM~13045566
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Hoping that means my time is near  :biggrin:
> *


RAFFLE #15 :biggrin:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S (Jul 28, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------

